# Really Strange Labs



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a question. Two weeks ago I had my Thyroid test done and it was 8.3 while on 3grain compounded thyroid T3 & T4 were rock bottom too. Doctor increased dose by .5grains. Went to the hospital 11 days later for a back problem and tsh blood work was 0.204!!!!!!!!!!! Is this even possible. Also, I have no thyroid due to RAI 8 years ago.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, mistakes do happen, rarely

How long were you on 3 grains? (If you had recently increased to 3 grains, perhaps your body was still catching up, then adding another .5 grains really kicked it up a notch???)


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I had been on 3.5 grains for a while before that but TSH was around 0.2 so my doc lowered it to 3 grains for about 6 months. Then when I had a redo it was 8.3 so he increased me back to 3.5 two weeks ago.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I have a question. Two weeks ago I had my Thyroid test done and it was 8.3 while on 3grain compounded thyroid T3 & T4 were rock bottom too. Doctor increased dose by .5grains. Went to the hospital 11 days later for a back problem and tsh blood work was 0.204!!!!!!!!!!! Is this even possible. Also, I have no thyroid due to RAI 8 years ago.


It is; someone made a mistake somewhere along the line. What is your TSH usually and where is your FREE T3 usually at.

You may not have gotten a good compound.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Andros!!!!!!!

Just so you know I have another baby, her name is Avrie and she is 5 months old. I took 3 grains my whole pregnancy with a TSH around 2.5. Since then it's been crazy numbers. My T3 is usually on the upper end with a TSH while not pregnant around 1 or 1.5 range. Not sure where the 8.3 came from and T3 and T4 was rock bottom!!!!!!! I just can't believe 11 days with .5 increase would make such a difference. Maybe time to see an endo????????? Not sure what to do.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> Hello Andros!!!!!!!
> 
> Just so you know I have another baby, her name is Avrie and she is 5 months old. I took 3 grains my whole pregnancy with a TSH around 2.5. Since then it's been crazy numbers. My T3 is usually on the upper end with a TSH while not pregnant around 1 or 1.5 range. Not sure where the 8.3 came from and T3 and T4 was rock bottom!!!!!!! I just can't believe 11 days with .5 increase would make such a difference. Maybe time to see an endo????????? Not sure what to do.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; I knew you were expecting. Love that name!!

How are you feeling right now this minute? Are you still on 3 1/2 grains? The only thing you can do is to get the FREE T4 and FREE T3 tests next time around.

Good to hear from you! And Congratulations!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Believe it or not I'm really tired and my body hurts alot. Wonder if my Frees will catch up soon and make me feel better.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Or maybe 3 grains is not enough and 3.5 is too much. May need 3.25 grains. Will this vicious cycle ever end!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> Or maybe 3 grains is not enough and 3.5 is too much. May need 3.25 grains. Will this vicious cycle ever end!!!!!!!!!


How is your ferritin?


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Is Ferritin on a CBC? I just had one done. Otherwise my doc doesnt' check it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> Is Ferritin on a CBC? I just had one done. Otherwise my doc doesnt' check it.


You have to ask for ferritin.

Your CBC could be good but that does not reflect the ferritin.

Please read.............

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

They prescribed me some iron pills after I had Avrie. Should I start taking them again you think? Or can it not hurt to go ahead and take one a day?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> They prescribed me some iron pills after I had Avrie. Should I start taking them again you think? Or can it not hurt to go ahead and take one a day?


Iron is a mineral that one has to be careful w/ when supplementing. I would not take it unless my ferritin test indicated I should.


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

But the article says

All of those at high risk should take some form of daily iron supplement, and focus on eating iron rich foods, as listed later. The iron can be part of a multivitamin mineral supplement. Women who are not menstruating and men should not supplement iron unless they have a known problem or are at high risk for deficiency.

I have alot of these symptoms. Dizziness, fatigue, hair loss, no thyroid. But I guess it could be something else besides ferritin. Wish I could find out what mine is. Not easy to just go to the doc for this.


----------

